
The Rust SQL Toolkit 🧰 - feross
https://github.com/launchbadge/sqlx
======
caymanjim
Please don't use emoji (especially colored ones) in titles. I didn't even
think HN allowed that. It's distracting and ruins the clean text aesthetic.

